# ADF tankmates



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Other than a betta, what would you say are the best tankmates for ADF? 

Over the summer, I'm pretty sure I'm going to start a 20 long tank and I am planning on getting 5-6 ADF for it. If I do put a betta in there, I have two local stores that sell bettas or I could just transfer Ollie. I think he'd do better in a community tank than Khan, judging by their personality in solitary.

I'm open to shoaling fish or some that do better alone, either way.


----------



## thepianoguy (Feb 6, 2016)

ghost shrimps, tetras, mollies, guppies, red cherry shrimps, the best would be shrimps.:-D


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Anything that won't fit in their mouths. I have six in my 10 gallon with Guthrie the Betta. Also in there are Habrosus Cory, Celestial Pearl Danio and Ember Tetra.

They are practically blind so always active. Shrimp will disappear in the night. Although they don't seem to bother Dwarf Orange Crays.

BTW, you can have 10-12 in a 20 long. I'm thinking of adding some to Minerva's tank and asked my source.

Oops, almost forgot to add: The frog forums where I lurk all say Betta are the best tankmates for ADF. Imagine that. ;-)


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

I know they're considered the best tank mates hehehe but I'm not sure I'm fully comfortable with a betta in a community tank, though I know it is very common.

I've got time to plan it since I don't intend on stocking this until summer anyways.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

In 40 years of maintaining Betta-based community tanks I've only had a few male Betta that needed to live alone. I have never understood people who generalize that Betta prefer to live alone. I don't talk Betta so I can only go by the reactions my exhibit. ;-)

Beyond a densely planted tank (no so important with ADF) I have found several things are important to be successful:

1. Have a back up plan first and foremost; Betta are unpredictable and I've even had one who needed to be moved after two years.

2. It doesn't matter in which order you introduce. It's important that the new critters be floated and released in a dark tank and the tank remain dark at least an hour after they're released; more is better.

3. Introduce bottom level dwellers first; ADF, Dwarf Cory, Celestial Pearl Danio, Dario Dario, etc. Even the boy who had to be moved after two years was fine in his new tank with Habrosus Cory.

Now you have TMI.


----------



## thepianoguy (Feb 6, 2016)

Totally agree, Russelltheshihtzu!


----------



## AFerguson (Feb 15, 2016)

I just put 3 ADF in with my betta and unable to feed them another way, fed them by hand. While neat and fun, not practical as my tank is on my side desk at the office. What are some different options for feeding them in a community tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Can you post a photo of the tank? Hand feeding is best but there are other options depending on how the tank is set up.


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I do kind of wish I had a different species in with my dwarf frogs instead of my betta...I have seen the frogs take chunks out of his tail completely on accident but it still happens. 

He also bites his tail for whatever reason (he has lived alone/lived in a different tank/I've tried everything) so it's not the end of the world for me or him however if the frogs were in with my other betta (not a tail biter) I'd be pretty upset.

I think when this betta passes I'd love to try some celestial pearl danios like you suggest Russel!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Love Celestial Pearl Danio! Not nippy and seem to do fine with all of the Betta.


----------



## AFerguson (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry, took some time to figure out how to load the picture


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe you'd do better to start your own thread in the "Compatibility" section rather than piggy-backing on Vanessa's. 

Click on that section and under the sentence "Discuss which fish a Betta can live with" is the "New Thread" button.


----------

